# Can’t find Mr. Ant



## 750mV (Jan 6, 2019)

I assume I have carpenter ants in a basement wall, from the frass and insect parts accumulated on a concrete sill. The concrete portion is partly below grade, and gets damp on the inside at various times of the year. There is also a copper water pipe that partially runs atop the sill. 

I opened a portion of the wall above the concrete. All the wood seems sound and clean, and no signs of any activity. The insulation paper wrap is not pretty, but it’s been there 51 years.

I ran a borescope to the top plate at the ceiling, and found nothing suspicious. 

Outside this wall, there are a few rose bushes, all branches/leaves at least 18” away from the wall. There are sometimes non-carpenter ants outside – I sprinkle D.E. at the outside foundation to keep them away. 

So, what am I missing? Any suggestions on further troubleshooting, without resorting to chemical weapons? 

Photos: Inside wall, closeup, copper pipe farther left


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Two problems, the ants and the moisture. They may be connected but you may not want to tackle them at the same time. Carpenter ants can be poisoned with ant baits which kill the queen and thus kill the nest. I use Terro liquid bait and set pads with bait where I suspect they can find it.

Be careful once bait is set to not scare any ants if you see them using the bait. Objective is for the foragers to return that poison to the colony and the queen. Success can vary and from reading there is a specific Terro bait for carpenter ants, although I have not needed it.

Eliminating a colony is not an overnight process, more like a tear to year one. Be patient and keep the bait fresh. Once they find it and start eating it they can clean off a baited pad in a few hours.

Bud


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

Talcum powder, kills them dead and they drag it to the nest, I've used inside, and sometimes outside, but must be REAL TALC not the artificial one, in my case in the house 24-48 hours all gone and actually have nopt returned


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@750mV, I've found carpenter ants to be a secondary result of a moisture problem. They don't usually like dry wood as much as that which has been moist for a while. Their favorite home is a dead tree in the forest, but a too-moist beam in a house, barn or other structure is okay, too. 

The area pictured looks fine to me, no evidence of water problems, and I have too [expletive] much experience with those. Looks like whoever did the install all those decades ago knew what they were doing in your conditions.

I think the bug parts you're finding are something else. Carpenter ants are very noticeable, big, bad-looking black ants. If you have them, you'll know.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

ajaye said:


> Talcum powder, kills them dead and they drag it to the nest, I've used inside, and sometimes outside, but must be REAL TALC not the artificial one, in my case in the house 24-48 hours all gone and actually have nopt returned


How does talcum powder operate to eliminate ants?


----------

